# Wunderland Miniature Railway



## aquaticmaniac (27 Nov 2009)

http://www.miniatur-wunderland.com/exhibit/video/4-minutes-wunderland/

Thought this was interesting. The attention to detail is crazy


----------



## JamesM (27 Nov 2009)

Wow


----------



## Mark Evans (27 Nov 2009)

thats unreal!


----------



## Tony Swinney (27 Nov 2009)

How cool is that !!  I love the cars, trucks and ships moving around too   

Wouldnt fancy dusting it though


----------



## Garuf (27 Nov 2009)

They're brilliant but the movement I personally find gimicky. Ian Rushby is a master modeler I admire greatly, personally I think his work is nicer. I just can't find a website to prove it  .


----------



## aquaticmaniac (27 Nov 2009)

I can't find info on him   I'll keep looking though...


----------



## Garuf (27 Nov 2009)

You might like these, much smaller but some are extremely charming. 
http://www.carendt.us/


----------



## aquaticmaniac (27 Nov 2009)

If you think those are charming, have a look at these...

http://www.mokei.de/t-gauge/beispiel2.jpg

Smallest model rail Have a look at the video on there.


----------



## Garuf (27 Nov 2009)

I've seen T scale in the flesh and can honestly say it's way too small. 00-9 is where it's at for charm, narrow gauge is the most charming, the big little trains of Wales for example.


----------



## aquaticmaniac (27 Nov 2009)

Hey Garuf, did you mean Ian Stock? Found him by chance.

I thought this was particularly good.


----------



## Garuf (27 Nov 2009)

Certain it's Ian Rushby, he had a layout called shell island that reminds me of north wales holidays.


----------

